# Leichte Grundrute



## Floriho (6. März 2020)

Hi,

bin auf der Suche nach einer leichten Grundrute.
Einsatzgebiet ist ein L-förmiges Hochwasserrückhaltebecken. Die breiteste Stelle hat so 30m. Die tiefste Stelle beträgt 4,5m. Die Durchschnittliche Tiefe 1,5m.
So gut wie keine Hindernisse im Wasser, dafür die Ufer mit Bäumen und Buschwerk bewachsen. Daher auch die Rutenkürze.
Es gibt die typischen Satzkarpfen, Schleien, Rotaugen, vereinzelt –federn, einige wenige Giebel und noch weniger Brachsen.
Ich hab mich in den Weiten des Internetzes schon etwas umgeschaut und bin auf folgende Favoriten gestoßen:

Daiwa Aqualite Picker  2,4m  -25g: Hier gefällt mir der Griff optisch überhaupt nicht.

Daiwa Black Widow Picker  2,4m  -25g: Griff gefälliger, Kork wäre mir lieber.

Schimano Aernos Winkle Picker  2,7m  -40g: Leider von vorn geschraubt.

Darent Valley 8ft Specialist Quiver Rod  2,4m  ~25g: Gefällig, leider nur online ohne vorher Probewedeln.

Leeda Concept GT 9ft Bomb Rod  2,7m  ~g: Nur online, wenige nichtssagende Bilder, interessante Beschreibung.

Preston Monster X Wandzee Rod  2,1m  -30g: Transportläng zu lang, von vorn geschraubt.

Die drei Erstgenannten werde ich mir persönlich anschauen, tendierte bei denen zur Black Widow.
Die im Netz zu Bestellenden sind von oben nach unten nach dem Will-haben-Faktor angeordnet, wobei die Preston aufgrund ihrer Transportlänge wohl ausscheidet.
Die Leeda gäbe es auch in 8ft, sie sind leider auch von vorn geschraubt. Gefällt mir persönlich einfach nicht so, außer bei Multirollen.
Es wird sich wohl zwischen der Daiwa und der Darent Valley entscheiden.
Schönere Optik und Bestellen, mit allen möglichen „Gefahren“ (Falschlieferung, Transportschäden, etc.) oder Gewissheit was man kauft und Abstriche bei der Optik.
Dilemma dein Name ist Rutenkauf.


----------



## Andal (6. März 2020)

Warum so kurz? Rechne mal von den durchschnittlich aufgelisteten 240 cm einen halben Meter für den Griff weg und dann die Alblage. Ich will dich da nicht überzeugen, aber vielleicht zum Nachdenken anregen.

Irgendwas in 10 -11 ft. und mit einer Testkurve von ca. 1.25 lbs. würde mir da sinnvoller erscheinen.


----------



## geomas (6. März 2020)

Hi Flo,
ich hab die Darent Valley 8ft und mag die Rute sehr. Sie hat untenrum deutlich mehr Power als eine „echte Picker” alter Schule. Der Unterschied zur Aqualite-Picker sollte sehr deutlich sein.
Die Verpackung durch TackleBox war fast bombensicher. Das mitgelieferte Stoff-Futteral ist aus dünnem Material und wird es keine Ewigkeit machen.
Die Transportlänge beträgt nur etwa 1m.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Kochtopf (6. März 2020)

Das befummeln von der Darent Valley Rute in @geomas Besitz hat schon für signifikante Umsatzsteigerungen bei Tacklebox.co.uk gesorgt! Kann ich wärmstens ans Herz legen, die Specialist Posen Ruten sind auch eine Sünde wert, aber das nur halb OT am Rande


----------



## Mescalero (6. März 2020)

Die Black Widow habe ich auch seit kurzem, noch nicht im Einsatz leider. Das ist aber eine sehr schön gemachte Rute, sieht toll aus und fühlt sich prima an.

Das hilft jetzt auch nicht so richtig, oder?


----------



## Minimax (6. März 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Hi Flo,
> ich hab die Darent Valley 8ft und mag die Rute sehr. Sie hat untenrum deutlich mehr Power als eine „echte Picker” alter Schule. Der Unterschied zur Aqualite-Picker sollte sehr deutlich sein.
> Die Verpackung durch TackleBox war fast bombensicher. Das mitgelieferte Stoff-Futteral ist aus dünnem Material und wird es keine Ewigkeit machen.
> Die Transportlänge beträgt nur etwa 1m.
> Viel Erfolg!





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das befummeln von der Darent Valley Rute in @geomas Besitz hat schon für signifikante Umsatzsteigerungen bei Tacklebox.co.uk gesorgt!



Ich werde mich zu gegebener Zeit zu dem Thema äußern:





Bis dahin hoppse ich im Flur von einem Bein aufs Andere...


----------



## Kochtopf (6. März 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich werde mich zu gegebener Zeit zu dem Thema äußern:
> Anhang anzeigen 339915
> 
> Bis dahin hoppse ich im Flur von einem Bein aufs Andere...


Das Schwein ist seit einer Minute überfällig...!!!! Berichte, BERICHTE!!!!!!


----------



## Minimax (6. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> seit einer Minute überfällig...!!!! Berichte, BERICHTE!!!!!!



Ich kann nicht, ich kann nicht,  ich bin so aUfGeRgT!!!!!


----------



## Mikesch (6. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das Schwein ist seit einer Minute überfällig...!!!! Berichte, BERICHTE!!!!!!


Es ist doch erst 15:00 Uhr, noch 12 Minuten Zeit.


----------



## Floriho (6. März 2020)

Erstmal Danke an alle die bisher geantwortet haben. Hier die Lösung meines "Problems" zu finden, damit hab ich gar nicht gerechnet.
Im Endeffekt liegt die Entscheidung eh bei mir. Es tut nur gut das ganze mal gegenchecken zu lassen und ein paar fremde Meinungen zu hören.
Evtl. so auch auf ein Detail aufmerksam zu werden, dass man vorher gar nicht bedacht hat. Gut das ich noch etwas zeit zum Überlegen habe...
Werde mir die Ruten beim Händler erst bei seinem Frühlingsfest Mitte April anschauen.



Andal schrieb:


> Warum so kurz? Rechne mal von den durchschnittlich aufgelisteten 240 cm einen halben Meter für den Griff weg und dann die Alblage. Ich will dich da nicht überzeugen, aber vielleicht zum Nachdenken anregen.
> 
> Irgendwas in 10 -11 ft. und mit einer Testkurve von ca. 1.25 lbs. würde mir da sinnvoller erscheinen.



An den Stellen, an denen ich Angeln werde sind mir 3 Meter einfach schon zu lang. Getestet und für überdimensioniert befunden. Meine 2,60m Spinnrute war da testweise viel angenehmer zu fischen, auch wenn deren Wurfgewicht zu hoch war.


----------



## Andal (6. März 2020)

Ich will dir da nix einreden. Aber von dem was ich kenne, würde ich dir, leichter, die Daiwa Aquos und schwerer, die Darent Valley empfehlen.


----------



## Minimax (6. März 2020)

Ich halte die Darent Valley nun in Händen. Sie ist noch genau so, wie ich sie von Geomas Exemplar auf der Messe in Erinnerung hatte, wunderbar kurz und leicht, und recht straff mit Ausnahme der sensiblen Quiver- fast etwas wie eine leichte Spinnrute. Satzibändigung  ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken würde ich ihr jederzeit zutrauen.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es in den nächsten Tagen ans Wasser, dann werde ich sie ausprobieren und, inschallah ein Fisch anbeisst, berichten.


----------



## Floriho (6. März 2020)

Was sind denn die Unterschiede zwischen Aqualite und Black Widow, abgesehen von Gewicht, Fuji-Rollenhalter und Griffmaterial? Vor allem im praktischen Einsatz, sprich Aktion und so weiter.


----------



## Andal (6. März 2020)

Die Black Widow hatte ich nicht in den angelnden Händen. Die Aqualite würde ich aber mit einer forgiving playing action beschreiben, weil mir grad kein wirklich passender deutscher Ausdruck dazu einfällt. Meine Aqualite in 270 cm hat, trotz Dreiteilung, eine recht harmonische Biegekurve.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Black Widow hatte ich nicht in den angelnden Händen. Die Aqualite würde ich aber mit einer forgiving playing action beschreiben, weil mir grad kein wirklich passender deutscher Ausdruck dazu einfällt. Meine Aqualite in 270 cm hat, trotz Dreiteilung, eine recht harmonische Biegekurve.


Ich würde es " gutmütige Aktion" nennen


----------



## Andal (6. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich würde es " gutmütige Aktion" nennen


Das würde gut passen!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (6. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Black Widow hatte ich nicht in den angelnden Händen. Die Aqualite würde ich aber mit einer forgiving playing action beschreiben, weil mir grad kein wirklich passender deutscher Ausdruck dazu einfällt. Meine Aqualite in 270 cm hat, trotz Dreiteilung, eine recht harmonische Biegekurve.


"Drillfehler verzeihend" würde es denke ich am besten treffen ....... 
@baunzer  Als Verfechter langer Ruten würde ich dir auch zu einer mindestens 9 Fuß langen raten, da gibt es bei Darent Valley auch hinreichend Auswahl ......


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Floriho (7. März 2020)

Da wäre ich nun Aqualite-Aktionstechnisch im Bilde. Gutmütig.


----------



## Floriho (9. März 2020)

Der Rutenkauf sollte ja eigentlich erst im April nach begrabbeln der Ruten beim Händler stattfinden.
Da dieses Wochenende mit viel Stress und wenig Zeit und den allgegenwärtigen Hamsterkäufen auch bei mir Spuren hinterlassen hat, konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
Die Hamster waren aus, die Meerschweinchen noch nicht auf Schlachtgewicht. Hab mir also die Darent Valley bestellt.
Freue mich schon darauf sie auszupacken, während im Hintergrund "My Corona" von _The Knack _läuft.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. März 2020)

baunzer schrieb:


> Der Rutenkauf sollte ja eigentlich erst im April nach begrabbeln der Ruten beim Händler stattfinden.
> Da dieses Wochenende mit viel Stress und wenig Zeit und den allgegenwärtigen Hamsterkäufen auch bei mir Spuren hinterlassen hat, konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
> Die Hamster waren aus, die Meerschweinchen noch nicht auf Schlachtgewicht. Hab mir also die Darent Valley bestellt.
> Freue mich schon darauf sie auszupacken, während im Hintergrund "My Corona" von _The Knack _läuft.


Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Wunderschöne britische Ruten (mit einem Made in China Aufkleber an der Abschlusskappe)


----------



## Floriho (9. März 2020)

Der Aufkleber jetzt wegen Rute oder Virus?


----------



## Kochtopf (9. März 2020)

baunzer schrieb:


> Der Aufkleber jetzt wegen Rute oder Virus?


Ja


----------



## Floriho (12. März 2020)

Hi

Rute ist heute angekommen. Schönes Ding. Probewedeln fühlt sich super an.
Die angedachte Rolle aus dem Angelkram-Abstell-Karton befreit und festgestellt, dass sie zu groß ist. Hatte sie kleiner und leichter in Erinnerung. Brauche also ne neue. 
Bin sehr zufrieden.

PS: Danke an alle für eure Hilfe bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung


----------



## Floriho (28. März 2020)

So, nochmal ne kurze Rückmeldung.
Heute war der erste Ausflug mit der Kleinen, Taufe sozusagen. Da fällt mir ein, ich hab noch keinen Namen.
Köder war Mais.
	

		
			
		

		
	






"Mein" Platz war leider von ein paar Jugendlichen belagert, besser gesagt von ihren Schnüren. An- oder Gegenkathete wäre für alle besser gewesen. Aber nein, nur die Hypotenuse zählt.
So.
Zurück zu meinem first date.
Die Vorzeichen standen schlecht. Neue Rute, neue Rolle, neue Schnur und Ausweichangelstelle. Aber was solls, endlich die Neue ausprobiert.
Ums kurz zu machen, es gab nur einen Interessenten.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Der wollte sich zum Glück die Rute nur mal ansehen. Hätte sonst wohl etwas länger gedauert. Graskarpfen verstehen einfach keinen Spaß.
Wie kurze 60 Minuten angeln der Seele gut tun. Ich feu mich schon auf den nächsten Ausflug mit der Kleinen.


----------



## Floriho (11. April 2020)

Hi, nochmal ne kurze Rückmeldung. 
Rolle wurde ne Penn Pursuit III 2500. Passt von der Größe her gut und auch optisch nicht so abgehoben wie die Konkurrenten.
Gestern ergab sich ein kurzes Zeitfenster, also ab ans Wasser. Ködertechnisch sehr limitiert gab es nur altes, hartes Brot. Nicht sehr anköderungsfreudig, geschweige denn haltbar. Trotzdem erster Wurf. Während ich am geschmeidig machen des Brotes war, gab es den ersten Biss. Natürlich verpasst. Haken kontrolliert und wer hätte es gedacht, leer. Nächster Versuch. Diesmal auch etwas angefüttert. Ergab eine schöne kleine Wolke, die langsam zum Grund sank. Der Großteil schwamm aber immernoch. Ein paar Rotaugen erfreuten sich an den Häppchen und gleichzeitig auch mich, war es für mich heuer dir erste sichtbare Fischaktivität, abgesehen von dem Graskarpfen beim letzten Ausflug. Den nächsten Biss hab ich dadurch natürlich wieder verschlafen. Die Brotstückchen hielten nur den kleinsten Zupfer. Also neu beködern. Diesmal mit einem mit Liebe handgerolltem und mit viel Zuneigung zu einem etwa haselnusskerngroßem Ball geformten alten Brot. Die restliche Matsche etwas zusammengebröselt und nachgefüttert. Jetzt zählte es, die Reserven waren aufgebraucht. Vollste Konzentration. Der Wind spielte leider nicht mit, frischte er doch etwas auf. Es gab Immer wieder Bewegung in der Spitze. Dann ein leichter Zupfer der Rutenspitze und ein Zucker der Hand. Ruhig bleiben, beobachten. Wieder ein leichtes Zucken. Die Gedanken kreisten. War es ein Biss, ein Schnurschwimmer, nur der Wind? Jetzt ein kräftigerer Ausschlag, die Hand fragt garnicht mehr und schlägt an. Der Haken sitzt. Zum Vorschein kam ein, nein, kamen zwei Rotaugen. Nanu, was is denn da los. Ich dachte zuerst einer am Haken, der andere in der Schnur. Hätte ich den Kescher benutzt, hätten wohl ein 20er Milchner und ein 25er Rogner die Heimreise mit antreten müssen. So habe ich das größere Rotaugen noch im Wasser ohne groß Aufsehen zu erregen vom Haken befreit und beide zugen von dannen (Es war viel los am Wasser und zurücksetzen is so ne Sache). Das kleinere hing übrigens nicht in der Schnur sonder einfach nur sehr am Partner. Hach der Frühling. Evtl. hab ich auch nur zuviel Liebe in dir Ködervorbereitung gesteckt. Egal, entschneidert und eingeweiht. 
Der Graskarpfen kam übrigens auch nochmal vorbei und schaute nach dem rechten.


----------

